# Back cover for 31AS2T5F-711



## Cuzzie (11 mo ago)

Hi, is a back cover made for the 31AS2T5F-711? Thanks!


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Cuzzie said:


> Hi, is a back cover made for the 31AS2T5F-711?


Looks like it's part number 731-07725B Bottom Cover




__





Troy-Bilt Snow Blower - Model 31AS2T5F711 | Troy-Bilt US


Find parts and product manuals for your Squall 2100 Troy-Bilt Snow Blower . Free shipping on parts orders over $45.




www.troybilt.com


----------



## Cuzzie (11 mo ago)

tabora said:


> Looks like it's part number 731-07725B Bottom Cover
> http://[URL]https://www.troybilt.co...84035e/5110fa5d-1c6a-472a-abb1-1f8c7e13a569/y[/URL]





tabora said:


> Looks like it's part number 731-07725B Bottom Cover
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok, thanks. That cover might be for a slightly newer model year than ours (serial number is 1J125B20029). 2005? It came without a back cover as a floor model so we aren’t sure if there is one available for it? Thanks for any help!


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Cuzzie said:


> That cover might be for a slightly newer model year than ours


Troy-Bilt lists that model number for years 2011-2016. The 2011 listing also shows:
731-07725B Bottom Cover. This part replaces 731-07725.


----------



## Cuzzie (11 mo ago)

Ok, thanks. We were hesitating on that one because it didn’t appear as if the vertical choke switch on our model year and the exhaust pipe would fit correctly.


----------



## arienskids (Jan 26, 2018)

Doesn’t look like it needs one you have a heater box back there throttle and choke controls would be blocked off and I don’t see any holes near the belt cover where water would get in and cause slipping issues. Newer versions of that machine with the power more engine do usually come with one but on those the engine controls are mounted externally and the choke rod has a long extension arm.


----------

